# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Hoge hartslag bij fitness

## Cees1949

Bij cardio training het volgende.

Ontspannen ca 30 sec
Maximale inspanning 90 sec
Ontspannen ca 30 sec
Nogmaals maximale inspanning 90 sec
Ontspannen afbouwen 60 sec

Bij de maximale inspanning loopt mijn hartslag op tussen de 170-180 
Ik raak uitsluitend buiten adem en herstel met enkele minuten.

Volgens de tabel in de sportschool mag mijn maximale hartslag bij inspanning niet veel hoger dan 152 worden.


Ik ben man en mijn leeftijd is 62 jaar

Hoe moet ik hiermee omgaan ??

----------


## floris

goede middag,, u moet uw training aanpassen, naar minder maximale inspanning, dit i.v.m de leeftijd.
naarmate u fitter word, kunt uw training langsaam weer aanpassen.
170 tot 180 slagen is niet zo hoog, maar niet goed meer voor iemand van 62
ik train zelf ook al 25 jaar en moet helaas ook rustiger trainen als vroeger.

om uw hartslag uit te rekenen, moet u het volgende weten.
maximale hartslag is 220, trek daar uw leeftijd vanaf.
dus 220-62=158 
158 hartslagen is dus het maximale wat u mag bereiken.op de leeftijd van 62 jaar.
om goed af te vallen of fit te worden , moet je op 80 tot 85 % van je maximale hartslag trainen.
dit is in uw geval 158- 20%=126.4 hartslagen per minuut.
dus 126 tot 135 slagen per minuut is goed om fitter te worden.
in het begin is het moeilijk om daar te blijven. meestal is je hartslag dus veel hoger, wat duid op een niet fit lichaam, naarmate u regelmatig traint, zal het steeds lastiger worden om die hartslag te halen en moet je dus steeds meer moeite doen om de juiste hartslag te behalen.
dit hele verhaal zouden ze u op de sportschool moeten hebben verteld.
op de meeste home trainers staat ook een tabel.

de juiste manier om fitter te worden of om af te vallen is deze,
je moet minimaal 20 minuten iets doen in de juiste hartslag freqentie dus in uw geval 126 tot 135.
pas na 20 minuten gaat het lichaam vet verbranden, en word fitter.
dus al die mensen die je ziet joggen voor 10 minuten, hadden beter in de bank kunnen blijven zitten, of beter 25 minuten gewoon lopen/wandelen .
dus van 25 minuten wandelen word je fit en val je af.
en van 10 minuten joggen gebeurd er dus niets, behalve dat je knieen zeer doen en de meeste mensen bijna een hart aanval hebben.

nou als u nog vragen heeft, dan hoor ik het wel.

groetjes .floris.

----------


## Cees1949

Floris, bedankt voor je bericht.

Het is mij bekend dat je een langere tijdsduur moet trainen.

Ik ben in mijn vraagstelling vergeten te vermelden dat ik in een trainingsgroep zit van ruim 1 uur en dat het cardiodeel afwisseling is van:

1e Opwarmen d.m.v. cardio

2e, 10 minuten allerlei oefeningen
5 minuten cardio met de door mij omschreven inspanningen.
Dit in ca 3 sessies

3e Eindigen met buikspieroefeningen.

Sorry voor de onduidelijkheid.

Groeten, Cees

----------


## floris

oke, nou 1 uur trainen is prima, maar zorg ervoor dat je hartslag niet boven het juiste trainings bereik komt, dit door het toch even wat rustiger te doen, naarmate je langer traint , word je vanzelf fitter en kan je weer een beetje meer gaan doen.
wellicht moet je het dus langsaam opbouwen,
het is ook belangrijk ,als je fit wilt worden om minimaal 2x per week te trainen,
dat hoeft geen uur te zijn, 2x 30 minuten is beter als 1x 1 uur trainen.
de ideale hartslag is makkelijk te bereiken, maar let op dat 5 minuten na de training je hartslag weer normaal moet zijn, dit om overtrainen te voorkomen.

nou succes. en lekker fit door het leven gaan.

groetjes. floris.

----------


## Luuss0404

Langzaam opbouwen is zeker het beste  :Smile: 

Bedankt voor de uitleg floris  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atleet

TS je hartslag hoeft niet het zelfde te zijn als bij andere mensen van jou'n leeftijd.
Het lijkt er zeer sterk op dat jou'n maximale hartslag gewoon hoger ligt. Bij interval training wat jij nu doet is het dan ook normaal dat jij 
richting jou'n maximale hartslag gaat, en blijkbaar is deze hoger dan die achterlijke tabel van een ongetraind iemand.
Mijn oude pa heeft ook een hogere maximale hartslag en die tabelletjes moet je dus niet te serieus gaan nemen.

----------


## floris

hallo atleet, die tabelletjes zijn er speciaal voor gemaakt, 
als je hoger gaat als die tabelletjes, loop je de kans dat je een hard aanval krijg en dood gaat. ongeacht wat voor leeftijd je heb.
en als je pa tijdens traning een hogere hartslag heeft, dan heeft hij dus te veel gedaan, en dat is dus gevaarlijk.
ook iemand van 20 jaar die bijvoorbeeld een marathon gaat lopen mag niet boven die hardslag uit komen, het mag wel, maar niet langer als 1 minuut, als het langer als 10 minuten gebeurd , dan valt hij dus dood neer, dat gebeurd dus ook regelmatig in de hardloop wereld.

nou groetjes.

----------


## Atleet

> hallo atleet, die tabelletjes zijn er speciaal voor gemaakt, 
> als je hoger gaat als die tabelletjes, loop je de kans dat je een hard aanval krijg en dood gaat. ongeacht wat voor leeftijd je heb.
> en als je pa tijdens traning een hogere hartslag heeft, dan heeft hij dus te veel gedaan, en dat is dus gevaarlijk.
> ook iemand van 20 jaar die bijvoorbeeld een marathon gaat lopen mag niet boven die hardslag uit komen, het mag wel, maar niet langer als 1 minuut, als het langer als 10 minuten gebeurd , dan valt hij dus dood neer, dat gebeurd dus ook regelmatig in de hardloop wereld.
> 
> nou groetjes.


Je zit diep en diep fout. Iemand kan niet over zijn maximale hartslag heen gaan en die tabellen kloppen niet wat je maximale hartslag betreft. Ik zou bvb niet hoger kunnen dan 185 of zo maar dit klopt niet mijn maximale hartslag ligt daar boven. Iemand die over die tabellen heen gaat die zijn max licht dan ook hoger. Ik ben zelf fitness instructeur dus kan het weten.

----------


## floris

> Je zit diep en diep fout. Iemand kan niet over zijn maximale hartslag heen gaan en die tabellen kloppen niet wat je maximale hartslag betreft. Ik zou bvb niet hoger kunnen dan 185 of zo maar dit klopt niet mijn maximale hartslag ligt daar boven. Iemand die over die tabellen heen gaat die zijn max licht dan ook hoger. Ik ben zelf fitness instructeur dus kan het weten.


hallo atleet, ik zelf zit ook al 25 jaar in het vak, en doe jij toch iets fout.
het klopt. je maximale hartslag is 220 slagen per minuut, 
met trainen om fitter te worden mag je tussen de 70 en 80 % van je maximale hartslag trainen, ga je daar boven raak je overtraind, en zit je vaak op je piek van 220 slagen, kan je dus gewoon dood neer vallen.
en ja je hartslag kan ook nog hoger tot ongeveer 240 slagen, daarna fibreerd je hart en stopt ermee.
het is wel zo dat een top atleet die regelmatig een top prestatie neer zet, een hartslag van 220 tot 240 even kan bereiken, en omdat hij zo fit is zak zijn hart ritme binnen 5 minuten na de prestatie terug naar normaal.
alleen als je iemand die 1 of 2 x per week 1 uur staat te trainen, en die gaat naar die hoge hartslag, dan doet hij dus te veel, of anders gezecht is hij of zij niet fit genoeg om die training te doen.
daarnaast is het zo dat iemand die fit is , daar gaat de hardslag zo weer naar beneden, iemand die minder fit is duurt het langer voordat de hardslag naar beneden gaat.
die tabellen moet iedereen zich aan houden, alleen een top atleet kan daar tijdelijk overeen, doe je dat niet loop je dus de kans om een hartaanval te krijgen of een hersenbloeding.
dit zie je ook vaak in de sportschool, dan valt er ineens een dood neer in de dousche, die even te veel heeft gedaan, dit heb ikzelf ook meegemaakt,
de beste jongen was 26 jaar. 
en was gezond.
voetballers zie je ook dood neervallen, en een heleboel top atleten krijgen later vaak hartproblemen.
sport is goed, maar overdrijven niet.
johan kruijf, hart problemen.
arnold zwarzenegger, hart problemen.
marathon harlopers, zie op tv zo in elkaar storten.
ikzelf ben ijshockeyer geweest en doe al 20 jaar bodybuilding/fitness en voedingsleer en de rest.
waarom denk je dat een ijshockeyer maar maximaal 3 minuten op het ijs staat,
juist, als je hem door laat gaan , gaat hij dus dood.
in die 3 minuten gaat zijn hardslag ook naar de 220 tot 240, en moet je ook vreselijk fit zijn.
ik weet ik zeg het erg grof, maar het is zo.
die tabel past dus bij leeftijd en en ideale hartfrequentie om gezond te kunnen sporten en fitter te worden.

nou groetjes.

----------


## Atleet

Oké hier zijn de memingen dus over verdeeld.
Mijn pa heeft een max hartsslag van 155 maar hij zit er vaak over heen omdat hij zelf bij weinig doen (met sporten) er al over heen gaat. Het was niet erg omdat die tabellen niet voor iedereen kloppen en hij fietst vaak zo'n 45min rond de 160bpm en doet dit nu al jaren. 

Hij moest ook wel want hij wou van de medicatie voor zijn bloedruk af en dat is gelukt.
Die 160-165 slagen is voor hem rustig fietsen want hij word niet moe, hij gaat enkel wat zweten (het is ook binnen)

----------


## floris

hallo atleet, als ik het goed begrijp is jou vader dus 65 jaar.
155 slagen is maximaal
108,5 slagen is 70%
124 slagen is 80%
tussen die 2 zou hij moeten zitten met trainen, met andere worden, doet hij te veel.
maar ik begrijp dat je vader een hart probleem heeft, dus is 165 slagen niet verstandig maar ook niet dodelijk, want maximaal is het bij iedereen 220 slagen,
je moet alleen rekening houden dat die 165 eigenlijk dus te hoog zijn voor zijn leeftijd.
en je hier dus overtraind van raak, te hoge belasting.
je zeg het zelf al, dat hij bij weinig doen met sporten er al overheen gaat,
dat houd dus in dat hij erg onfit is, dus is het zaak om heel rustig te fietsen en niet langer als 30 minuten 3x tot 4x per week.
en als zijn hartslag dus boven die zone komt, moet hij eigenlijk even stoppen of nog rustigger fietsen, dit allemaal in het belang van zijn gezondheid.
ook na het stoppen met fietsen, moet je hartslag binnen 3 tot 5 minuten weer op de normale ritme zitten 70 tot 80 slagen per minuut.
even een vraag, die 45 minuten fietsen, hoe vaak doet hij dat per week ?

groetjes.

----------


## Atleet

> hallo atleet, als ik het goed begrijp is jou vader dus 65 jaar.
> 155 slagen is maximaal
> 108,5 slagen is 70%
> 124 slagen is 80%
> tussen die 2 zou hij moeten zitten met trainen, met andere worden, doet hij te veel.
> maar ik begrijp dat je vader een hart probleem heeft, dus is 165 slagen niet verstandig maar ook niet dodelijk, want maximaal is het bij iedereen 220 slagen,
> je moet alleen rekening houden dat die 165 eigenlijk dus te hoog zijn voor zijn leeftijd.
> en je hier dus overtraind van raak, te hoge belasting.
> je zeg het zelf al, dat hij bij weinig doen met sporten er al overheen gaat,
> ...


Hij doet dat nu al een aantal jaar 5 dagen per week minimaal, meestal zo'n 7.
Ook loopt hij per dag nog een 2 uur er bij. Maar niemand zegt tegen hem dat zijn hartslag te hoog is, geen enkele dokter of wie dan ook. Wat wel zo is is dat hij van alle problemen af is en dat zijn hart kerngezond is wan hij krijgt jaarlijks een uitgebreid onderzoek.

Maar nu even serieus als het zo ongezond is waarom gaat zijn hartslag zo hoog en waarom houd hij dit vol en is zijn hart goed en zijn conditie ook.
Dit heb ik al eerder gezegt die tabellen moet je met een korrel zout nemen.
Dit zegt mijn pa zijn huisdokter ook want hij werd al angstig van het lezen hier, en is dit dus na gaan vragen.

----------


## floris

hallo atleet,, normaal gesproken als je hart zo snel omhoog gaat, houd dat in dat je dus niet fit ben,
hoe meer moeite het kost om je hartslag omhoog te krijgen ,des te fitter ben je.
een goede huisarts zou ook moeten vertellen dat het niet verstandig is om je hartslag zo hoog te laten komen op die leeftijd, het kan wel , maar wel voor een korte tijdsduur.
gezien het feit dat jou vader in het verleden ,medicijnen heeft gebruikt voor zijn hart.
het gaat tenslotte niet alleen om het hart, ook de bloed vaten zijn op oudere leeftijd wat zwakker .
hou ook in de gaten, dat een huisarts vaak ook niet weet waar hij het over heeft.
zo zit mijn huisarts te googelen als je hem wat vraagt, want die weet ook niet veel.
zoek eens een sportarts op, of praat eens met de cardioloog van je vader, over de hartslag, die zal waarschijnlijk zeggen dat hij iets minder hooi op de vork moet doen.
wel fijn om te horen dat de jaarlijkse controle goed is.
en het is uiteraard niet de bedoeling om je vader af te schrikken, het is gewoon een gezond advies.

----------


## floris

atleet kijk hier eens.
http://leerdam.tripod.com/training/h.../hartslag.html

----------

